# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  طريقة البحث عن البرامج باللغة العربية ببرنامج وموقع Installous

## DARIFBS

اليوم اقدم لكم هدية صغيرة وجميلة جدا
وهي طريقة البحث عن البرامج باللغة العربية ببرنامج وموقع Installous    هذا هو رابط البحث من هنا : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     او بالامكان فتح الموقع التالي ويتيح لك امكانية البحث عن البرامج باللغة العربية 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

merci mon frere

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## salinas

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## conanjalal

Merci

----------


## inaas

مشكورررررر جدا

----------


## artmen

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

